# What kind of Dogs do you own



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

I thought I would start a new thread to see what kind of Dogs all us Tractor lovers... own. I have 2 dogs... 

I have a 4 year old Shih Tzu named " Bernie" and he is the kid of the family... such a "Ham" :dog: 
http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h197/DJ-pictures/Bernie.jpg

Now, we have a 7 month old... Saymo (mixed with Black Lab) named " Blanche".... she is such a "Pistol".:dog: 

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h197/DJ-pictures/Blanche.jpg

We had a Chow, named "Dutchess" for 18 years and she passed away last October. We missed her so bad, we started searching for an outside dog to replace her.

This was " Dutchess" She was a very good dog for many years... Gone... but definately not forgotten.

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h197/DJ-pictures/c27c82fc.jpg
We were blessed to find " Blanche".... who is so different... but the same in some areas.:jumpropeb 

Share your "pets" (or signficant family members) here.:flowersmi


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Dachshunds!

"If it's NOT a Dachshund, then it's JUST a dog...."
Left to Right:
Rascal - 4
Crystal - 12
Autumn - 5


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

1 RedBone and 12 Beagles, all rabbit burners!


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

"Daisy"
Black Lab/ Shepherd/Coyote mix.

"Sam"
100% pure blood Belgian Tervuren.

Daisy is a home body with no time for any critter invading her space.

Sam is 60lbs of Teeth and fur.
He loves the Wife and often plays Alpha games concerning who my wife belongs to.

He has been trained as a guard/ Companion Dog and seems to enjoy the role more than he should.

They work together well as a Team.

Old Daisy backs Sam up here in the house whenever something goes "Bump" in the night.

Sam backs up Daisy, every time they find a 4 footed Tresspasser near the homestead.

Sam has assumed ownership of both my Jeep and my Truck.
I am simply allowed to operate it.

I can leave the keys in the Jeep, and run into the store with Sam in the back, and have no worries that he and the Jeep will be there when I return.

He likes to "Smile" at strangers that get too close and if they get closer he has a fit of stomping,growling, and generally giving the impression that he is a Psycho mass murdering pooch.
The only Fool he has ever bitten needed it!!!!

Good Dogs are priceless, and I have been blessed.

They both are Family, and in every regard.

Eddinberry


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

1- Walker **** Hound (Coonie) mut taken in when I found him on the ranch near starvation picking in trash.

1 - Black Lab/German Shepard mix mut (Maxx) I rescued from death row at the animal shelter.

1- Yellow Lab mix mut also rescued from death row at the animal shelter (Fritz)

1- Bob tail manx cat (Stumpy) who can put a whooooopin' on any of the 3 dogs.


----------



## mla2ofus (Nov 5, 2006)

One little chihuahua/min schnauser mix. She is a lot of fun and companionship for us and gives me a good reason to take a long walk in the winter months to keep the fat off both of us.
Mike


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

In the way most of the time, large ones, hungry, loud, bark at the wrong thing, sleep all day till it's my turn, live under the table and for the most part dumber than stumps!! Those are the kind of dogs I own, especially tonight!!!

Their mileage may vary tomorrow!!


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Sam the Belgian Guinness hound.. 

The Poor pooch has champagne tastes on a ripple budget!!!

Guinness, Montepulciano de' abruzzo, Brunello de' Montepulciano, in a glass nearby and he's on it!!!!

Only Dog I have ever known to turn down a free biscuit at the bank drive through....

Some mutts have standards!! 
(I find the matter a bit disturbing, but go with it:dazed: )

He keeps the local 'yotes honest, responds immediately to defensive commands, and spoils the wife with attention.

God help us if someone breaks in with some quality brew!!

Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I noticed that you got the sizing down to an art!! Now wouldn't that be evidence of a DUI? Dog under the influence!!:dazed: 

Your doing great keep the pics coming, it makes the site come to life!!

Dean


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

OK, you guys shamed me into posting the dumbest, laziest, good for nothing fur balls on the planet!! GF has recommended taxidermy and I retorted with, What's the DIFFERENCE???

Two Labs, one Golden and one Black and both professional laggards!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/Hardwoodfloor001Small.jpg" border="0">

One Disoriented geriatric Blue tick hound and one Bull Mastiff (now goldbricking in Doggy Heaven)...

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/DOGBUSEY.jpg" border="0">


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Dean,

All Dogs go to Heaven.

Sooner or later, if we done right, we are re-united.
I trust in that even if my Preacher has other opinions.

I reckon it's part of a bigger plan, or God wouldn't have put the mutts in the cave back then.

 


Breaking news from the Medical weenies is that Pooches in the environment of children protects them from crippling allergys later in life.

If they weren't supposed ta be so close to family, we wouldn't Mourn as hard as we do when they pass, and wouldn't assign expectations on the new Puppy that is expected to keep holding the same old hard line.



They ain't Kids, but dangit!!!!!
They should be!!
        



Eddinberry


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi All,

2 Springers, both sisters # 7 and # 8.
Great dogs approx 1.5 years old.
Love the water and sleeping with mom and dad.
Zelie and Zooey are the names.

Scorpion


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

I have an Elmo!

Elmo is a seven pound Chihuahua.


----------



## littlemac (Jun 2, 2008)

Our new chihuahua
"Clown"


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

we have a 4 year old border collie who is the best dog I have ever had. He herds all the animals, golf balls, and protects the house from everything but thunder and spoons. He likes Ice cream, but the spoon scares him.

We had a 11 year old Siberian Husky, but she died of a heart attack in December of 2005. She was an awesome dog and we regret that we had to keep her on a leash. She would run off for a couple days and come back with cats, racconns, snakes(yup), and an occasional goose. She was an awesome animal

We had an 18 year old Springer that died when her stomach twisted. She was one of those dogs that lived about 4 years longer than she should have and died a tumor covered walking carcass. Very sad.


----------



## littlemac (Jun 2, 2008)

I seem to be having trouble posting a picture
Our new Chihuahua
Clown
http://www.corningcalifornia.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=26&d=1212443168


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

NOw it is asking for a log in.

Do you have the pic saved to your computer? If so, just copy the file into the box on the bottom of the reply screen. I had trouble doing it that way at first casue my pics wwere way to large for the upload, so I had to resize them using microsoft paint. 

Simple enough??? ha


----------



## littlemac (Jun 2, 2008)

Nothing I do will allow me to post a picture
Try this
http://www.littlepuppydogs.com/c2.JPG


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Tht one works.

Cool dogs


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

This is two of my four.
Bosco is a pound pup mostly springer we believe, he is 8. A hard headed male that wants to see what is over the hill two countys away if one of his sisters will go with him.

Then there is Chip a chocolate labby with papers saying she is blue blood but acts just like all the mutts here. She just turned 14 in August.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/oldgrumpy/mostly critters/boscochip.jpg

This is our Visula mutt. Daisy is 7 and is a rescuded pup that cost us more than a papered one would have as she was fixed by a quack vet the day before we picked her up. Two days latter she went to our vet for 3 days stay and treatments.
She is pure hunter and all mussle never walks any place.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/oldgrumpy/mostly critters/Daisy.jpg

This is Jewel, she also is 7 years old and a pound pup. She is the most loving dog I have ever had the pleasure to own. She hasw won 2 place in a photo contest becase of her short ears and trhe looks she gives speaks words.
We know she has shar pei and have been told yellow labby. She does have the wrinkles a shar pei has and is so gentile like a labby. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/oldgrumpy/mostly critters/jewel.jpg

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

One of my favorite pictures.
I swear that Boisco is smiling at me.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/oldgrumpy/mostly critters/fc65ecbe1.jpg

 Al


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bringing back an old thread! :thumbsup:

Chief is our 3rd Dal, 7 years old today. Dottie our 4th, 13-1/2 weeks:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Our two young dogs, the shepard and the border collie, are great companions. The father of the litter was a pure bred shepard, and the mother is a pure bred Border collie. When we went to have a look and pick out a new dog, the wife wanted the collie..... I wanted the shepard! We ended up with one each Didn't really want three dogs, but we wouldn't give up either of them for anything now. They each have their own personallities and would be easy to train to do anything. Working on that!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mine are in the sticky thread at the top of this section. The animal Farm.
(Lets see some pictures of the animals that put a smile on your faces!)

I will get some new ones of them on here a.s.a.p.


----------



## roadbuilder66 (Jun 6, 2012)

a chocolate lab named sunny, a american water spaniel named pippin, and a westie named dickens plus a huge dog aka horse named red


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine are 'hybrids'. Peke-a Pom a wowwows. Molly is Peke-a-pom, Louie was Chili-wowwow and Pomaranian, they produced the other 2, Ike and Noir. The last 2 look like 'clones' of each other.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Cublover said:


> Mine are 'hybrids'. Peke-a Pom a wowwows. Molly is Peke-a-pom, Louie was Chili-wowwow and Pomaranian, they produced the other 2, Ike and Noir. The last 2 look like 'clones' of each other.




I would like to see a picture of that Chili-wowwow I have never seen that breed of dog..


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> Ike and Noir 'chillin'. Ike is actually a girl. She's Noir's mom. That be her with her feet in the air.
> 
> When they are standing. the fastest way to figure out who is who is the tail. Ike's tail curls and Noir's is straight.


I found out where I 'rate'! As I was heading to the bathroom to 'bath' our last dog, I saw a pile of grilled burgers on the counter. When I emerged from the bathroom, I asked where the burgers were, since I was ready for one. She pointed to Ike and Noir and said 'chomp-chomp! What I thought was my 'dinner' turned out to be dogfood!
I'm eating potato chips! (and drinking beer)... NOT what I thought would happen.


----------

